# Bottle baby not improving... pneumonia?



## paulanjohnh (Jun 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, I've got a one week old Lamancha buck that I've been having trouble with since Monday. I've been in touch with two vets and a local breeder and none of their suggestions seem to be changing his condition for the better. 

We brought him home Saturday from an auction, along with 3 doe bottle babies. I let him and the others settle in for a few hours then gave them all a few ounces of milk. Everyone was fine that night. 

The next day, everyone ate their bottles, only a small amount until I could get them used to the milk, since I wasn't sure what they had been fed before. He was already acting a bit different by the second feeding, so I gave him probiotics and held off on that feeding to watch and see what was going on. He was not moving around as much as the others and didn't seem to want to pick his feet up when he walked. I saw no diarrhea, although his feces weren't completely solid either. So I went ahead and gave him 3 ounces for the third feeding and with the fourth, I started him on penicillin and expectorant because the only thing I had noticed he had a bit of a cough and his temp was almost 104. 

His temp was a little over 101 the next morning, he was given his normal bottle but didn't take it all. same thing at the next feeding. Still no fever. 
Right now, since the vets I've consulted aren't very knowledgeable (I had to explain floppy kid to both with another kid) I'm asking you all for help. 

He still wiggles his little tail when you come towards him, still nibbles one the does' ears if they're handy, just seems very weak. He stands more than he lays down, and keeps his chin up when he stands. He doesn't seem to mind me rubbing his tummy. Hes feces are blue and runny with some lumps (blue from electrolytes). They haven't been runny consistently, although they've not been normal yet either. He still has a cough but is still wanting to eat, even though at the moment he's getting electrolytes and no milk. I'm to the point where I'm afraid to give him milk and afraid to not give him milk. I'll continue with the penicillin and expectorant for his cough (just counted around 44 breaths per minute), what else should I try?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'd give him a B complex shot.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

What is his weight? What type of milk are you feeding? Does he have any trouble drinking - check his palate. I would definitely give him the b-complex. what is the expectorant you are giving?Penicillin isn't the best for pneumonia, I would try to get some Nuflor from your vet - keep taking his temp. Also banamine if his temp gets too high. Being that he is an auction kid, his stress level was high - and he may not have received adequate colostrum at birth. Good luck with him!


----------



## paulanjohnh (Jun 14, 2016)

He's a little under ten pounds. I feed milk/buttermilk/evaporated milk. He's not had any trouble latching on or drinking, his palate feels whole. I'm giving guaifenesin for expectorant. He hasn't had a fever since that first day, and I suspected the stress and dust contributed a lot :-( he's really surprised me so far, so I'm hopeful he'll pull through


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

goatblessings said:


> What is his weight? What type of milk are you feeding? Does he have any trouble drinking - check his palate. I would definitely give him the b-complex. what is the expectorant you are giving?Penicillin isn't the best for pneumonia, I would try to get some Nuflor from your vet - keep taking his temp. Also banamine if his temp gets too high. Being that he is an auction kid, his stress level was high - and he may not have received adequate colostrum at birth. Good luck with him!


I agree, with this advice.

Also make sure he stays warm, inside the house or under a heat lamp if he is outside.

Floppy kid is an idea as well, I'd treat for that to in case. Being weak like that may be why.
2cc's baking soda and water drench
2 cc's penG
2 cc's straight thiamine or fortified vit B complex
1 x a day orally for 3 days.
They hate it, gag, so do it very slowly, at the back corner of the mouth, if he coughs stop until the coughing stops. then continue.

Also check for a hot and redden umbilical cord area and for any swelling there or in his joints. Naval ill.


----------



## paulanjohnh (Jun 14, 2016)

He was gone this morning :-( 
I had checked his cord and his joints were good. Still not sure what was going on with him. Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it! 
Toth boer goats, I've read that recipe in other posts, and something I've wondered, how much water with the baking soda?


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So sorry for your loss....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sorry you lost him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, with this advice.
> 
> Also make sure he stays warm, inside the house or under a heat lamp if he is outside.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry. 

With the baking soda/water, just enough so you can shake it well to give it. It must be shaken often, and pause, then shake again, it seems to settle and clog the end of the syringe sometimes. 
Maybe a 6 cc syringe will work. It doesn't have to be completely full, just mixed well.


----------



## paulanjohnh (Jun 14, 2016)

I forgot to get back on here and let you guys know what I think happened with these kids, I had a doe that lost her kid about the same time I lost the third out of four babies. I was becoming very disheartened by then, nothing i did seemed to make a difference. Then, remembering goatblessings mentioned colostrum intake, I gave my last little baby girl a bottle of colostrum. She became the bouncy little kid I knew she should've been, and had been when I brought her home. Now I think I know what the problem was. She never had another problem and is an ornery and healthy little girl


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she is ok.


----------

